
Google ordered to help Marvel hunt for 'Avengers' trailer leaker - dsr12
http://mashable.com/2014/11/06/disney-google-avengers-leaker/
======
mmanfrin

      a leak of the entire film could be a disaster. Lions Gate's Expendables 3 bombed in theaters when it was released
      in July after a high-definition version of the movie was posted on sites that traffic in pirated films
    

Expendables 3 was also awful -- X-Men Wolverine was leaked very early on, and
went on to do extremely well. How a leak affects ticket sales is pure
speculation, I wish 'journalists' would stop talking about the harm piracy
does without any substantiation.

~~~
rtpg
> How a leak affects ticket sales is pure speculation

I think one can say with good amount of confidence that a leak of a bad movie
would likely tank ticket sales. Leak of a good movie has more unsure
consequences.

~~~
pessimizer
That's what was claimed killed Ang Lee's Hulk movie, and I tend to believe it.
It was not a good movie, and in a just world should have failed - but the
public had no idea that it was going to be bad until the leak, and would have
piled into theaters on opening weekend.

[http://whatculture.com/film/5-movie-flops-blamed-
piracy.php/...](http://whatculture.com/film/5-movie-flops-blamed-piracy.php/3)

------
throwawayaway
It is to google's credit that they waited until they were compelled to do so
by law.

I know it's a totally different situation but Microsoft did inspect the email
account of a blogger who was leaking their code, and I don't really blame
them.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-26677607](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-26677607)

------
beagle3
> Expandables 3 bombed in theatres after a high-definition version was posted
> on sites that traffic in pirated films.

The movie quality is never to blame, of course. When Gigli flopped, it was
because the horrible audience texted to warn their friends after seeing the
first showing[0]

If the courts were courts of facts, inference and justice, I would have
expected the court to demand statistically significant proof that leaks cause
a disaster. That would require showing that more leaked movie did bad than
non-leaked movies did well. But the courts seem to rarely care about
statistical plausibility in these issues.

[0] [http://news-
beta.slashdot.org/story/03/08/19/1918243/movie-i...](http://news-
beta.slashdot.org/story/03/08/19/1918243/movie-industry-blames-texting-for-
bad-box-office)

------
timpark
Why? They already know who did it.

[https://twitter.com/Marvel/status/525071656306626560](https://twitter.com/Marvel/status/525071656306626560)

------
gress
Another example of why Google's amassing of personal information is dangerous
for society.

~~~
Kequc
One should try towards having laws that aren't dangerous for society, then
we'll talk about the implications of Google having access to information
people give them.

~~~
pessimizer
We should clean up all other laws before we consider regulating Google? I'd
like that place in line, too. How much does it cost?

Don't look at what I do until the Ogallala Aquifer is properly protected!

